# Grizzly Bear



## renrich (May 31, 2010)

An interesting article this morning about a backpacker who killed a grizzly bear in the Denali with a 45 semiautomatic pistol. If the report is to be believed, the bear charged the backpacker's lady friend and the backpacker fired nine rounds at the grizzly. The grizzly retreated and was later found dead. No one would suggest that the 45 ACP is a good cartridge for hunting grizzly, but assuming that the grizzly was an adult and assuming that the pistol was a 45 ACP, I guess that nine rounds would certainly be at least discouraging. Does anyone know of a semiautomatic pistol that is chambered for something like the 45 Casull?


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2010)

The Casull is actually a .454. The biggest semi auto I know of is for example a Desert Eagle in a .50 AE. Might be some wildcat manufacturers out there. Does not sound like it was a model 1911(8rds). Maybe a higher capacity Glock or Para or even a CZ 97(10rds).


----------



## renrich (May 31, 2010)

Torch, I thought of the mag capacity also but I believe that there are some mags out there that hold eight. I thought about getting them for my two but felt if I miss with eight, I probably can't hit with nine.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 31, 2010)

Heh. Grizzlies make for some pretty large targets. 'Course, you want to do maximum damage per shot, because grizzlies also make pretty _angry _targets.


----------



## Colin1 (May 31, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh. Grizzlies make for some pretty large targets. 'Course, you want to do maximum damage per shot, because grizzlies also make pretty _angry _targets.


The AK-47
for when you've absolutely got to kill every motherf*ckin grizzly bear in the room

It's strange for me
I can't imagine going out backpacking if I knew there was a chance I could be attacked by a grizzly bear; it feels a bit like being in Africa and going backpacking across a game reserve.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> The AK-47
> 
> 
> It's strange for me
> I can't imagine going out backpacking if I knew there was a chance I could be attacked by a grizzly bear; it feels a bit like being in Africa and going backpacking across a game reserve.



It is not that bad. My wife was in Denali just last weekend and did not see a single bear. For the most part the bears actually try to avoid people. Most of the time if they hear you, they run away. In Alaska they actually tell you to make noises on the trail so that the bears can hear you. They become dangerous when you surprise them by walking upon them.

I can't wait to go to Denali next month.


----------



## Colin1 (May 31, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It is not that bad. My wife was in Denali just last weekend and did not see a single bear...


Hey
I know how my luck works; I'd see a single bear...


----------



## renrich (May 31, 2010)

I don't think taking on an aggressive Grizzly with a 45 ACP is a good prescription for long life.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 31, 2010)

Sign in the lobby area of MAC terminal in Elmendorf AFB: 

"The best way to avoid bears in the back country is to wear bear bells. This will warn bears that you are in the area. 
How to tell what bears are in the area: black bear scat usually contains twigs and berries. Grizzly bear scat usually contains bear bells."


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 1, 2010)

Put enough lead in anything and it will probably die, or at least run away, hopefully! With that said a .45 ACP would not be my choice either. At the very least I would be carrying some high potency pepper spray in Griz territory. Make noise, avoid the rivers in the evenings during the Salmon runs and most likely you will be OK.

P.S. If you carry pepper spray don't take the safety pin out of the device in your tent in hopes of it being ready to use in the middle of the night. I had a buddy do that and it fired in the tent with him in it. Spray hit with such force if bounced off the far wall and right back into his face. From the story he tells it was not pleasant at all and ruined a $300 dollat tent and $300 sleeping bag.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 2, 2010)

the closest thing to a 454 is the old wildley autoloader...seen in one of the dirty harry flicks. it comes in various 45 cal/magnum/wildcat rounds. 

The Wildey

i always carry when i go into the woods...and various calibers. i am not so much concerned about bears ( but coincidently had one in our back yard this weekend...but more weary of rabid animals ( no offence RA ).

as for making noise and pepper spray....there is a joke...you know how to tell bear scat (poop) from that of a deer? it smells like pepper and has little bells in it....(some backpackers wear "beer bells" to forewarn the critters...aka dinner bells...lol)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 2, 2010)

Bears (Black, Brown) scare the sh*t out of me. Never have come across one, and hope that I never do. Then again, I don't go into the woods anymore. But If I ever do, I'm bringin my M1 and about 80 rounds of ammo! 

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 2, 2010)

bobbysocks said:


> i am not so much concerned about bears ( but coincidently had one in our back yard this weekend...but more weary of rabid animals ( no offence RA ).



Well-played, sir, well-played!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 2, 2010)

May have been a Kimber or a stock 1911 with a 10rd mag. The Kimbers are 13+1 (IIRC) and I own a few 10rd mags that fit a standard 1911 .45ACP. 9rds of 230gr .45 ACP will likely bleed out most anything if it doesn't attack you in response. You are talking about 14in+ penetration easily with FMJ bullets.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2010)

Depends on the distance this guy had his "showdown" with the Grizz... Within 10 meters or so, I can see the bleed out factor from the .45ACP, but anything further out and I call it one lucky placed shot that ended that bears life... 

Remember, its late spring/early summer, they're out of hibernation, eating their asses off and sniffin around for some puss... BIG bears are real big right now, I can guess that many of the rounds he fired at the bear were harmless...

Write up did not state if it was a female or male bear either, so that might also have to be taken into consideration regarding the "anti-bear" worthiness of the .45ACP... Females are smaller..


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 3, 2010)

Any shot within 50' with .45ACP 230gr is going to have 14in+ penetration. 9 hits is gonna bleed real bad.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2010)

True enough...


----------



## Maestro (Jun 6, 2010)

One lucky bastard...

It made me realize how close I was to bears in my daily work... And being a security officer who doesn't work as a money carrier, I don't have the legal right to bear a firearm at work...

Gotta have to find a way to defend my ass if ever I come across some bear who decides to have *me* as his main course.

I've been pretty lucky, though... In six years, I didn't come across a bear a single time.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 8, 2010)

Had one snuffling around my tent at night (or at least I assumed it was). I went into mental panic mode because I couldn't remember if there was any food inside with us.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 8, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Had one snuffling around my tent at night (or at least I assumed it was). I went into mental panic mode because I couldn't remember if there was any food inside with us.



That would scare the crap out of me!

TO


----------



## renrich (May 31, 2010)

An interesting article this morning about a backpacker who killed a grizzly bear in the Denali with a 45 semiautomatic pistol. If the report is to be believed, the bear charged the backpacker's lady friend and the backpacker fired nine rounds at the grizzly. The grizzly retreated and was later found dead. No one would suggest that the 45 ACP is a good cartridge for hunting grizzly, but assuming that the grizzly was an adult and assuming that the pistol was a 45 ACP, I guess that nine rounds would certainly be at least discouraging. Does anyone know of a semiautomatic pistol that is chambered for something like the 45 Casull?


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2010)

The Casull is actually a .454. The biggest semi auto I know of is for example a Desert Eagle in a .50 AE. Might be some wildcat manufacturers out there. Does not sound like it was a model 1911(8rds). Maybe a higher capacity Glock or Para or even a CZ 97(10rds).


----------



## renrich (May 31, 2010)

Torch, I thought of the mag capacity also but I believe that there are some mags out there that hold eight. I thought about getting them for my two but felt if I miss with eight, I probably can't hit with nine.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 31, 2010)

Heh. Grizzlies make for some pretty large targets. 'Course, you want to do maximum damage per shot, because grizzlies also make pretty _angry _targets.


----------



## Colin1 (May 31, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh. Grizzlies make for some pretty large targets. 'Course, you want to do maximum damage per shot, because grizzlies also make pretty _angry _targets.


The AK-47
for when you've absolutely got to kill every motherf*ckin grizzly bear in the room

It's strange for me
I can't imagine going out backpacking if I knew there was a chance I could be attacked by a grizzly bear; it feels a bit like being in Africa and going backpacking across a game reserve.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> The AK-47
> 
> 
> It's strange for me
> I can't imagine going out backpacking if I knew there was a chance I could be attacked by a grizzly bear; it feels a bit like being in Africa and going backpacking across a game reserve.



It is not that bad. My wife was in Denali just last weekend and did not see a single bear. For the most part the bears actually try to avoid people. Most of the time if they hear you, they run away. In Alaska they actually tell you to make noises on the trail so that the bears can hear you. They become dangerous when you surprise them by walking upon them.

I can't wait to go to Denali next month.


----------



## Colin1 (May 31, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It is not that bad. My wife was in Denali just last weekend and did not see a single bear...


Hey
I know how my luck works; I'd see a single bear...


----------



## renrich (May 31, 2010)

I don't think taking on an aggressive Grizzly with a 45 ACP is a good prescription for long life.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 31, 2010)

Sign in the lobby area of MAC terminal in Elmendorf AFB: 

"The best way to avoid bears in the back country is to wear bear bells. This will warn bears that you are in the area. 
How to tell what bears are in the area: black bear scat usually contains twigs and berries. Grizzly bear scat usually contains bear bells."


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 1, 2010)

Put enough lead in anything and it will probably die, or at least run away, hopefully! With that said a .45 ACP would not be my choice either. At the very least I would be carrying some high potency pepper spray in Griz territory. Make noise, avoid the rivers in the evenings during the Salmon runs and most likely you will be OK.

P.S. If you carry pepper spray don't take the safety pin out of the device in your tent in hopes of it being ready to use in the middle of the night. I had a buddy do that and it fired in the tent with him in it. Spray hit with such force if bounced off the far wall and right back into his face. From the story he tells it was not pleasant at all and ruined a $300 dollat tent and $300 sleeping bag.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 2, 2010)

the closest thing to a 454 is the old wildley autoloader...seen in one of the dirty harry flicks. it comes in various 45 cal/magnum/wildcat rounds. 

The Wildey

i always carry when i go into the woods...and various calibers. i am not so much concerned about bears ( but coincidently had one in our back yard this weekend...but more weary of rabid animals ( no offence RA ).

as for making noise and pepper spray....there is a joke...you know how to tell bear scat (poop) from that of a deer? it smells like pepper and has little bells in it....(some backpackers wear "beer bells" to forewarn the critters...aka dinner bells...lol)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 2, 2010)

Bears (Black, Brown) scare the sh*t out of me. Never have come across one, and hope that I never do. Then again, I don't go into the woods anymore. But If I ever do, I'm bringin my M1 and about 80 rounds of ammo! 

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 2, 2010)

bobbysocks said:


> i am not so much concerned about bears ( but coincidently had one in our back yard this weekend...but more weary of rabid animals ( no offence RA ).



Well-played, sir, well-played!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 2, 2010)

May have been a Kimber or a stock 1911 with a 10rd mag. The Kimbers are 13+1 (IIRC) and I own a few 10rd mags that fit a standard 1911 .45ACP. 9rds of 230gr .45 ACP will likely bleed out most anything if it doesn't attack you in response. You are talking about 14in+ penetration easily with FMJ bullets.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2010)

Depends on the distance this guy had his "showdown" with the Grizz... Within 10 meters or so, I can see the bleed out factor from the .45ACP, but anything further out and I call it one lucky placed shot that ended that bears life... 

Remember, its late spring/early summer, they're out of hibernation, eating their asses off and sniffin around for some puss... BIG bears are real big right now, I can guess that many of the rounds he fired at the bear were harmless...

Write up did not state if it was a female or male bear either, so that might also have to be taken into consideration regarding the "anti-bear" worthiness of the .45ACP... Females are smaller..


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 3, 2010)

Any shot within 50' with .45ACP 230gr is going to have 14in+ penetration. 9 hits is gonna bleed real bad.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2010)

True enough...


----------



## Maestro (Jun 6, 2010)

One lucky bastard...

It made me realize how close I was to bears in my daily work... And being a security officer who doesn't work as a money carrier, I don't have the legal right to bear a firearm at work...

Gotta have to find a way to defend my ass if ever I come across some bear who decides to have *me* as his main course.

I've been pretty lucky, though... In six years, I didn't come across a bear a single time.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 8, 2010)

Had one snuffling around my tent at night (or at least I assumed it was). I went into mental panic mode because I couldn't remember if there was any food inside with us.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 8, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Had one snuffling around my tent at night (or at least I assumed it was). I went into mental panic mode because I couldn't remember if there was any food inside with us.



That would scare the crap out of me!

TO


----------

